# Charity HO slot car event



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Hello everyone,
Here is some information on the upcoming charity event being held here in NC to raise money for Kyle and Patty Petty's "Victory Junction Gang Camp". 
This is going to be an outstanding weekend of racing and, even more importantly, a great opportunity for all of us to help raise money for this very worthy cause. 
If anyone would like to donate additional prizes/sponsorship please let Bill Kurtz or me know so we can add you to our growing list of sponsors. 

The Mid Atlantic Series
Presents
The End of Summer "Gear-Up"
All proceeds benefit
Victory Junction Gang Camp
www.victoryjunction.org
4500 Adam's Way
Randleman, NC 27317

An event that will combine the "Home of Stock Car Racing"
with some fantastic "HO Racing"

We would like to thank the sponsors of this event:
Richard Picard and Willie McCauley of Slot Car Innovations, John Stez 
of Hull Nantusket Beach Race Club, Chris Rolph of DragJet Resins, 
Mickey Hurtado of IEHO Raceway, Jim Nagy of Slot Pro Speedway, Bob 
Raymond of C&R Racing, Tom Bowman from BRP Racing, John Nicola of A 
and H Hobbies, Russ Anderson of Russ' Custom Cars, SYSCO Food 
Service, Bob Weichbrodt of North Carolina International Speedway, 
Bill Kurtz of Doyle Racing and Nuvolari Speedway

Three featured classes, three tracks and 2 racing venues will test 
even the most seasoned HO racer.

The Tracks 

16' X 4' WIZ Track Oval 
14' X 32" "Lil Richmond" WIZ Track Oval 
27' X 5' Monster Road Course

The Venues

A and H Hobbies
Clemmons, North Carolina

North Carolina International Speedway
Winston Salem, North Carolina

The Classes 

The HOCOC Sanctioned National Sportsman Championship Cars
- Only the JL and T-Jet chassis legal. They must be O.E.M. except 
for the following:
- Any stock ceramic magnets legal. Shims permitted.
- Any tire, wheel and axle is permitted.
- Removal of the gear plate rails is permitted.
- Solder or glue may be used to attach gears to shafts.
- Gears may be polished but must remain O.E.M. Any rear pinion with 
a 15 tooth crown gear.
- Armatures must be 14 Ohms or higher. No modifications ( O.E.M. )
- Brushes must be O.E.M., Thunder Brushes or Wizzard.
- O.E.M. or stock copper pick up shoes only. No wide shoes allowed.
- No weights, pans etc.
- No shunt wires.
- Bodies must be a Nascar type. Only bodies from 1990 to present are 
legal. The following bodies are legal: Tyco/Mattel Lumina, 
Monte Carlo, Grand Prix, Taurus 
and the T-Bird. Life Like bodies that are legal are: Monte-Carlo, 
Grand Prix, Taurus
and the Intrepid. BRP bodies are legal as long as they are the wide 
version. Narrow Life Like bodies with flares are not legal. Bodies 
must be attached to the chassis by 2 screws and body post. Bodies 
must be mounted squared/evenly. Bodies may be lowered but must retain 
their stock appearance. Rocker Panels must be intact. Fenders may be 
trimmed for wheel clearance but when viewed from above no part of the 
tire may be seen. When viewed from the side both front and rear tires 
must be fully visible. Bodies should be presented in a professional 
appearance. Bodies do not have to be prototype. Full glass must be 
intact.

The Mid Atlantic Series Magna / X Traction Cars
- Any front wheels/tires may be used
- Any rear wheels/axles with slip-on silicones only
- Rear magnet "center beam" may be filed for track clearance
- Any pickup shoes may be used EXCEPT for "POWER STEERING" shoes
- Any motor brushes and springs may be used
- The cluster gear shaft any be replaced with a screw
- Any guide pin may be used
- Arms must be stock, 14.5 OHM minimum, they must NOT be balanced
- An Aurora/Tomy/Playing Mantis NASCAR hard body must be used.

The Mid Atlantic Series Tjet Cars
- Chassis must be Copper TJet to be legal. 
- Chassis must be OEM except for the following. 
- Tire size limited to .350 min and .380 max. 
- Wheels must be plastic, OEM - No double flange hubs 
- Brushes must be OEM, Wizzard or Thunderbrushes 
- Pick up shoes must be OEM or mass produced replica, no ski shoes. 
- Armature must be OEM, 15 ohms or higher. 
- Must have 9 tooth pinion and 15 tooth crown gears. 
- Gears may be polished but stock in all other aspects.
- Bodies must be Aurora, JL, Road Race Replica or any mass produced 
"American Sedan" 
- Body must be attached to chassis with 2 screws. 
- Body may be lowered, but all fenders and rocker panels must be 
intact. 
- Body must have all glass intact.

Racing Rules

- No substitute drivers.
- No substitution of cars once a car has gone through tech 
inspection. The car that you sign in is the car that you race. 
Once a car has passed tech it will be impounded.
- No working on cars unless it is done under green racing condition's 
for that car. All
work must stop between segments. All pit supplies must be behind the 
Drivers Wall.
No pit supplies will be allowed in the infield or top of the wall. 
Pit Stops must be made in front of the Drivers Area only.
- The following parts may not be changed on pit stops: Body, Chassis, 
Motor and Magnets.
- Bodies must be on chassis. Any body/chassis interfering with 
another car will not be allowed to compete. Cars will not be allowed 
to compete without a complete front end.
- All cars are subject to a post race tear down.
- When an accident (yellow situation) occurs both the time and power 
will be stopped. The driver who is at fault will receive a "yellow". 
A "Yellow" is a penalty. For every "Yellow" a driver receives he will 
lose one lap from his/her total amount of laps. There is also a 
limit on the amount of yellows a driver can receive. When a driver 
goes over that amount his/her car will be removed from the track. The 
limit for "Yellows" will be one "Yellow" for every two minutes of 
racing. On all starts and restarts the timekeeper will say "Green 
GO". This procedure will be used for all events. For regional 
racing the "Yellow" rule is optional.
- Ties will be broken by the driver who signed in first.

Race Procedures

-All events are round robin in which each driver will run an equal 
amount of time in each lane. Drivers will start each event in order 
in which they signed in except when time trials are used ("NSCS").
- Drivers are automatically qualified for all events 
- At the end of each segment do not remove cars from the track until 
all scoring is completed. Markers will be placed where the cars 
finished. All cars will be moved away from the track. 
- Each event will be 16 minutes (4 Minutes per lane) For the "NSCS" 
the times will be as follows: Time Trials 30 seconds, Heats 20 
minutes (5 minutes per lane).

General Rules

No Smoking, Eating, Drinking, or Loitering at trackside when racing 
is in progress.
Abusive language, misconduct or behavior will not be tolerated.
Any deliberate act that is detrimental to the hobby/sport of HO slot 
car racing
Will result in the driver being disqualified.

What cars on which Tracks

NSCS HOCOC National Sportsman Cars
The 16 X 4 WIZ Track at A and H Hobbies
MAS Magna / X Traction Cars
The 27 X 5 Monster Road Course at North Carolina International 
Speedway
MAS Tjet Cars 
The 14 X 32" Lil Richmond Wiz Track at A and H Hobbies

Schedule of Events


This event will be held at 2 venues:

A and H Hobbies
2500 Neudorf Road
Clemmons, NC 27012
Owner – John Nicola

North Carolina International Speedway
5771 Candlewood Drive
Winston Salem, North Carolina 27127-9702
Owner – Bob Weichbrodt

Both Tracks owners can be contacted at (336)-499-4163

Awards

Class Champion Tjets
Class Champion Magna / X Traction
Class Champion NSCS Sportsman
Overall Champion (most laps in all events)

August 12th 

10:00am A and H Hobbies Tracks open for Practice
14 X 32" LiL Richmond – Tjet Class Only
16 X 4 Grand Oval - Sportsman Class 
Only

2:00pm Practice opens at NCIS
27' X 5' Monster Road Course – Magna / X 
Traction Only

4:30pm Drivers Meeting

5:00pm Magna / X Traction Tech Opens

6:00pm MAS Magna / X Traction Race
(HOCOC Race Procedures will not be used)

August 13th 

8:00am A and H Hobbies Tracks open for Practice
14 X 32" LiL Richmond – Tjet Class Only
16 X 4 Grand Oval - Sportsman Class Only

9:30am Tech Opens
Both the Tjet and NSCS class cars are to be 
submitted and 
Impounded at this time

10:30am MAS Tjet Race

1:00pm HOCOC NSCS Race 

5:00pm Awards Ceremony

Entry Fee is $5.00 per race; all entry fees are donated to the 
Victory Junction Gang
Race Grid is set by driver sign – in time for all races.
The Saturday schedule has been designed to allow racers to get check 
into hotels, get acquainted to the area, tracks and have time to set 
up their cars.
There are several restaurants in the area so we can all meet at one 
or we order in pizza or hoagies.
NCIS is only ten miles from A and H Hobbies.
Sunday's schedule is set up to get the racers back on the road with 
some daylight left. 
We will make every attempt to stick with this itinerary and ask your 
cooperation by having all cars ready at the specified tech time.
Since we are following HOCOC race procedures on Sunday, once we 
start a race things will move along quickly.

Hotel Information:

Holiday Inn Express
(336) 778-1500
(336) 778-1577
6320 Amp Drive
Clemmons, North Carolina 27012

Super 8 Motel
(336) 778-0931
(336) 766-7128
6204 Ramada Dr
Clemmons, NC 27012

For more information on this great HO racing event, keep checking 
back at:
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/SlotStockers/

Thanks again to everyone who helps out with this great event!!!

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
A and H Hobbies
Clemmons, NC


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Here are the event addresses for those who would like to attend or send donations:

A and H Hobbies
2500 Neudorf Rd., Suite A,
Clemmons, NC 27012

Bob Weichbrodt
5771 Candlewood Drive
Winston-Salem, NC 27127-9702

Thanks again to all who help out this worthy cause!!!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I would like to donate a couple of Resins from Stinkworks Whom do I send them too? Thanks for doing this I think the Victory Junction gang is doing a great thing. 

Dave


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Hello Dave,
Thanks for the donation!!! You can send it to either the store address or to my home address, they are both listed above in my previous post.

Sincerely,

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
A and H Hobbies
Clemmons, NC


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Victory Junction*

Hi Raw,

Will you be doing this event again this year?


Coach


----------

